# هذا القسم للمهندسين و طلاب الهندسة و ليس لبرامج الجوال و أسرار استخدامه



## أ بـو بـد ر (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لكل من يشارك في هذا القسم
هذا القسم مخصص لـ (( هندسة )) الاتصالات
يعني يهم المهندسين و طلاب الهندسة و كذلك الفنيين و طلاب الدبلومات
و ليس قسم لبرامج جهاز الجوال ( المتنقل أو الموبايل ) و أسرار استخدامه
كتبت هذه الرسالة لأني منذ فترة أشاهد بعض الإخوة يغرقون القسم بمثل هذه المواضيع
فوجب تنبيههم لعل الأمر التبس عليهم
وفقنا الله لأن نجعل الهندسة وسيلة لبناء الأمة و نهضتها


----------



## mahmoud awd (23 يوليو 2011)

هوا في ليدر اصلا


----------

